# Santa Came a Little Late



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been hemming and hawing for a few years about a new table saw. I've been using an 8" Beaver model 5200 from the Beaver/Rockwell/Delta plant in Guelph that I got from my dad in the late 80's. (He got it from a neighbor in the early 70's and I think the saw was made in the early/mid 50's, but not sure - I could never track the serial number). It's been a great little saw but always limited by the blade size. But this thread isn't about the Beaver.

I posted a thread quite some time ago about this topic 'cause I couldn't make up my mind - splurge on a cabinet saw or pick up a Bosch 4100 which seems to be very popular on this forum. Well I finally decided I don't do enough to warrant a cabinet saw or hybrid, didn't want to pick up a used, inexpensive unit and spend all my time on a refurb, but still wanted a newer saw with the increased blade size.

So..... "new to me" is a Bosch 4100-09: came with the gravity rise stand, left extension, three inserts: standard, ZCI and dado, 4 blades, 2 Dewalt and 2 Avanti Pro, Woodpecker Dado set. The saw doesn't have a mark on it and the young guy selling said he only made one project with it and it's been sitting idle for a while. Yea, yea, I know - only driven on Sundays by a little old lady.

The saw was a couple years old but barely used. Got the package for $540 CDN. In my area, the lowest price is $699 at Canadian Tire. The BORG and Big Blue have it for $799. Those prices didn't include the 13% tax.

I'm not fussy about the gravity rise stand - I plan to put the saw in my basement shop and the stand makes it too tall for my outfeed table. The height doesn't feel right to me anyway, so I'll build a base for it and incorporate it with my outfeed setup. Then I'll probably sell the stand that came with the saw.

From everything I've read on this forum, I think I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats , sounds like you got a good deal Vince . Pics?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Always feels good to get a good deal, Vince. Sounds like you may even get a little money back when you sell the stand. Good going.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal Vince . Pics?


Not yet Rick, but I'll post some later.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The Bosch is a nice saw congrats


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Vince that is a real sweet deal you got. You are good to go with all the "extras". Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like a win win for you Vince.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great! Getting a decent table saw is the beginning of a whole new level of craftsmanship. A friend of mine put his Bosch on a stand with a top that wrapped around the saw's table, so in effect, he had a huge table and outfeed table all in one. He put T nuts under the saw so he could level it to the table top. He also hung a dust collection hose from the overhead beam with an adjustable rod tied to a dust collection blade guard that hovered over the blade. Way cool setup. Have fun with it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you will really like that saw....
a lot...
good score Vince...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Good find, Vince...I love the saw AND the stand


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now you have the saw, there are a couple of minor items that will get the most from the saw. First is a Wixey Digital Angle Gauge. Just 30 bucks, but it lets you set the blade to exactly 90 or 45, or any specific angle, to the table. A tiny error is enough to spoil a project. Second item is a Grripper, which is used to feed work into the blade while protecting your fingers.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Now you have the saw, there are a couple of minor items that will get the most from the saw. First is a Wixey Digital Angle Gauge. Just 30 bucks, but it lets you set the blade to exactly 90 or 45, or any specific angle, to the table. A tiny error is enough to spoil a project. Second item is a Grripper, which is used to feed work into the blade while protecting your fingers.


Tom - totally agree. I've had both the Wixey and the Gripper for quite a while. And both items make the trip between the table saw and the jointer.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Happy belated christmas Vince


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Holidays, Vince.

Now quit drooling and get it set up!!

HJ


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> you will really like that saw....
> a lot...
> good score Vince...


It's a great choice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Indeed better late than never. Congratulations and Happy Holidays. Now for an even more productive New Year.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Happy Holidays, Vince.
> 
> Now quit drooling and get it set up!!
> 
> HJ


All set up John - got it into the basement today and up on the stand and picked up a fitting so I can attach it to my DC. First thing I'll do with it is make a proper base for it, and incorporate a couple of drawers for the extras blades and stuff.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> All set up John - got it into the basement today and up on the stand *and picked up a fitting so I can attach it to my DC. * First thing I'll do with it is make a proper base for it, and incorporate a couple of drawers for the extras blades and stuff.


add as large of a pick up in the bottom of the saw as you can...
4'' will work and 6'' is about bullet proof..
the saw dut on the floor is from free hand routering...
this is the 4''....

..


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Success with your new saw!

If you did not receive the owner's manual, it is available on-line from Bosch in a PDF file format: https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/ocsmedia/r00954v1.pdf

See what Stick posted 'bout dust collection.

Now for my standard advice. You probably already thought of it and may have done it, but before doing anything, check that the miter gauge slots are parallel to the blade and the fence is parallel to the miter gauge slots, check the 90* and 45* stops on the blade tilt adjustment and the miter gauge head.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and if the miter is a fuzz sloppy put a layer or two of UHMW tape on the side of the rail....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Ray Newman - thanks, I got the manual with the saw but also downloaded it from Bosch (I like to read my manuals in electronic format).
Checked all settings as you suggested.
@Stick486 - I picked up an adapter fitting for the dust chute, going to a 4" hose to my Delta DC, but you're showing the adapter plate for the bottom of the saw as well. I was using one of those on the bottom of my Beaver, but with the chute on the Bosch, I didn't think I'd need to use it. Is there still some spillage from under the blade that doesn't hit the chute? I hate dust, so I'll do whatever I need


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations on the new saw,you made a good choice and will never regret it.

Vince I made a drawer cabinet on wheels to set mine on as it took less room than the collapsible base unit. also built a box on the back that attaches to the cord winding cleats that covers both the saw outlet and the rest of the box inside the saw to evacuate the dust. it sucks air in the front of the saw and very little escapes. The overhead one Tom mentions would be a good addition too as that captures any sawdust carried up and out by the blade.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @
> [MENTION=86031]Stick486 - I picked up an adapter fitting for the dust chute, going to a 4" hose to my Delta DC, but you're showing the adapter plate for the bottom of the saw as well. I was using one of those on the bottom of my Beaver, but with the chute on the Bosch, I didn't think I'd need to use it. *Is there still some spillage from under the blade that doesn't hit the chute?* I hate dust, so I'll do whatever I need


yup....
a bit more than some...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice going Vince, sounds like a nice saw. Looking forward to see it set up.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@ Herb Stoops

Herb, I was thinking of the same type of cabinet. This is one I made for one of my drill presses.

You can't see them in the picture but I put 3" wheels on this; swivel in the back and swivel/lock in the front.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> @ Herb Stoops
> 
> Herb, I was thinking of the same type of cabinet. This is one I made for one of my drill presses.
> 
> You can't see them in the picture but I put 3" wheels on this; swivel in the back and swivel/lock in the front.


Vince , that drill press cabinet looks kind of nice for a drill press cabinet . Looks more like a piece of furniture


----------



## gomolajoe (Apr 23, 2011)

I couldn't take it anymore. My current ts has the smaller miter slots and a poor excuse for a fence. I was also unable to use dado blades or zero clearance inserts. After reading this thread and reviewing everything else
Posted on here I pulled the trigger on the Bosch 4100-9. Nickp's posts and Stick's accolades steeled my faith in the saw. I'll now be able to use my feather boards and keep the safety equipment on while ripping. I lucked into a deal at Lowe's and got the saw new for $502 with tax. I have never spent that much on a tool before. The OP got a better deal with all of the add ons! The wheeled stand will also allow me to move it outside easier than my old saw. I am getting too old to haul things up and down the basement steps alone. I can't wait to explain to my wife how much better and easier our next DIY will be. Thanks to you all for the advice and inspiration.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Vince , that drill press cabinet looks kind of nice for a drill press cabinet . Looks more like a piece of furniture


Rick, thanks 

The top and bottom are double 3/4" ply for strength rabbetted into sides. I put the laminate on the top for looks. The sides are 3/4" ply. Back is 1/2" ply in a rabbet all around. Face frame and drawer fronts are poplar. Drawers are 1/2" ply on full extension slides. The drawer pulls are from Lee Valley.

Got my inspiration from this guy - he's a little wordy but has some nice videos


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

gomolajoe said:


> I couldn't take it anymore. My current ts has the smaller miter slots and a poor excuse for a fence. I was also unable to use dado blades or zero clearance inserts. After reading this thread and reviewing everything else
> Posted on here I pulled the trigger on the Bosch 4100-9. Nickp's posts and Stick's accolades steeled my faith in the saw. I'll now be able to use my feather boards and keep the safety equipment on while ripping. I lucked into a deal at Lowe's and got the saw new for $502 with tax. I have never spent that much on a tool before. The OP got a better deal with all of the add ons! The wheeled stand will also allow me to move it outside easier than my old saw. I am getting too old to haul things up and down the basement steps alone. I can't wait to explain to my wife how much better and easier our next DIY will be. Thanks to you all for the advice and inspiration.



Joe,

One thing about this board. We are VERY VERY GOOD at spending other people's $$ to get them on trhe right track!!

Congrats - you won't regret it!


HJ


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"New" tools are always welcome, especially at Christmas...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick, thanks
> 
> The top and bottom are double 3/4" ply for strength rabbetted into sides. I put the laminate on the top for looks. The sides are 3/4" ply. Back is 1/2" ply in a rabbet all around. Face frame and drawer fronts are poplar. Drawers are 1/2" ply on full extension slides. The drawer pulls are from Lee Valley.
> 
> ...


You do impressive work Vince . I'd love to have your skills , but I think you've got a few decaces of experiance and knowledge on me lol. 

Btw Thanks for posting this video (I saved it to my favorites ) . 
I have the same Incra top and fence , and would really like to replicate what he's done.
I'm pretty impressed with how he's designed this router table, and it's fairly easy to understand how he's built it . 
I have been getting more confident as time goes on hanging with you guys, so I don't think this is going to go to far beyond my ability .


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

DesertRatTom said:


> Now you have the saw, there are a couple of minor items that will get the most from the saw. First is a Wixey Digital Angle Gauge. Just 30 bucks, but it lets you set the blade to exactly 90 or 45, or any specific angle, to the table. A tiny error is enough to spoil a project. Second item is a Grripper, which is used to feed work into the blade while protecting your fingers.



Plus one on the Grripper, I use it freqently with my table saw.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Chris Hachet said:


> Plus one on the Grripper, I use it freqently with my table saw.


When I first got the gripper I felt a little uneasy about using it - I had never run my hand directly over the blade. After I got over that feeling I wouldn't be without one now. I always use it on the table saw, jointer and router table. I like the fact that it has a small leg that allows me to rip small widths against the fence.


----------

